# Newtons Rings?



## EndIsNear (Mar 25, 2012)

So today I changed phone cases and noticed after changing them what looks like a water-mark. I read and came to the assumption of "Newtons Rings". It glitches in that spot if I touch any part of the screen, and also some of my touches on the screen do not respond, as in a text message. Now my phone is rooted, so I don't think I can take it to Verizon. Is there any way or any place to replace the screen? I can take a picture if need be.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

My suggestion is to SBF it to 4.5.605 and wipe data. And call Verizon to get a replacement. They will never know that you rooted or romed it. I have had 4-5 Droid X all which have had hardware problems and all have been rooted and Romed. Just sbf and you will be OK. Use the Linux CD method. Its the easiest. Download, burn to CD, boot computer with cd, plug phone in and bam. Super easy and no drivers needed

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

If its water damage tho then they probably won't replace it

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

EndIsNear said:


> So today I changed phone cases and noticed after changing them what looks like a water-mark. I read and came to the assumption of "Newtons Rings". It glitches in that spot if I touch any part of the screen, and also some of my touches on the screen do not respond, as in a text message. Now my phone is rooted, so I don't think I can take it to Verizon. Is there any way or any place to replace the screen? I can take a picture if need be.


You were on .621 weren't you? If so you'll have to SBF stock .621 with RSD Lite. Earlier versions won't work. After SBF'ing Hamsters is right, VZW won't know it was rooted. If they replace your phone it will be with an X2.

Sent from my Liquid X


----------

